# Can I skip the mice?



## MustLoveReptiles (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi-

I'm looking into getting a tegu, but I'm not comfortable feeding mice/rats/chicks, etc. I realize that whole prey offers beneficial nutrients to the tegu, but will I be able to offer all they need by feeding other foods? 

I would be able to offer chicken/bone and other store bought meats/organs. My husband is an avid outdoorsman, so I'll have access to freshwater fish (bass, perch, trout, crappie) and some game birds and of course, venison. Along with supplements, roaches (I have a colony) and added fruits and veggies, would I be able to get away with not feeding any rodents/chicks? 

Thanks!
wendy


----------



## Dubya (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't feed mice or chicks and my tegu is growing like crazy and doing great. I feed mostly a mix of chicken breast, gizzards, liver, and raw egg with a little beef heart and liver thrown in. I sometimes add scallops if they are on sale or a little salmon. I put it all in the food chopper along with a bit of dog and cat fish oil (much cheaper and no extra flavoring) and calcium supplement without D3. I also give soft fruit. My guy likes raspberries and blackberries. Make sure you give your future tegu a varied diet and UVB light. Others may disagree with this, but I find from my own experience that my tegu is doing fine on this diet. When he gets a little bigger, I'll give him food that has bones in it.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 18, 2012)

_Can it be done, yeah but I wouldn't recommend it especially for someone just starting out._


----------



## MustLoveReptiles (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the great info, Dubya!

Bubblz Calhoun, why not for someone starting out?


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree with bubblez also you have to take into consideration the individual tegus likes and dislikes Kirby doesn't care for ground meat but will eat gizzards hearts and chicken breast but will go off feed if he doesn't get a mouse or 10 every couple of days he's picky they all are and have their own likes and dislikes so you may end up with a gu that will take food like dubyas or have one like mine that prefers whole prey over anything else


----------



## KritterKeeper (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure what about it makes you uncomfortable but ive found that its almost easier to deal with whole foods. They dont smell and theyre not messy since my columbian just swallows them whole. I actually think the ground up stuff is kind of gross. I use the whole carcass ground meats from 
hare-today.com and he loves the stuff but it kind of makes me gag. 
I always thought id have issues with feeding f/t mice but it actually doesnt bother me much at all.


----------



## Bntegus (Nov 18, 2012)

Dubya said:


> I don't feed mice or chicks and my tegu is growing like crazy and doing great. I feed mostly a mix of chicken breast, gizzards, liver, and raw egg with a little beef heart and liver thrown in. I sometimes add scallops if they are on sale or a little salmon. I put it all in the food chopper along with a bit of dog and cat fish oil (much cheaper and no extra flavoring) and calcium supplement without D3. I also give soft fruit. My guy likes raspberries and blackberries. Make sure you give your future tegu a varied diet and UVB light. Others may disagree with this, but I find from my own experience that my tegu is doing fine on this diet. When he gets a little bigger, I'll give him food that has bones in it.



went you just in a s..t stink about whole prey?


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 18, 2012)

I prefer feeding them at least one rodent or chick every week along with many other food items personally. Mice and chicks are the ole' 1 and 2, it never fails. 

The main thing I would worry about is how much calcium aside from the supplements that the tegu would be getting by eating a diet of fish, bird, roaches, fruit, and veggies. Mine has never been a fan of the calcium rich leafy greens like kale and collards and I haven't heard of anyone else with tegus who enjoy them either. Nope, he's your average big kid only into the sugary stuff.


----------



## Bntegus (Nov 18, 2012)

Bntegus said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feed mice or chicks and my tegu is growing like crazy and doing great. I feed mostly a mix of chicken breast, gizzards, liver, and raw egg with a little beef heart and liver thrown in. I sometimes add scallops if they are on sale or a little salmon. I put it all in the food chopper along with a bit of dog and cat fish oil (much cheaper and no extra flavoring) and calcium supplement without D3. I also give soft fruit. My guy likes raspberries and blackberries. Make sure you give your future tegu a varied diet and UVB light. Others may disagree with this, but I find from my own experience that my tegu is doing fine on this diet. When he gets a little bigger, I'll give him food that has bones in it.
> ...


----------



## MustLoveReptiles (Nov 18, 2012)

It just bothers me to see the baby mouse or the chicks. I'll have to see what kind of info I can find on the nutrients that are in mice/rats vs. everything else I can provide. Or if anyone has this, can you send me the info?


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 18, 2012)

If its already dead it's not that bad honestly also like I said my biggest concern would be getting a picky tegu who won't eat non whole foods Kirby still goes on hunger strikes if I can't get whole food


----------



## Dubya (Nov 18, 2012)

MustLoveReptiles said:


> Thanks for the great info, Dubya!
> 
> Bubblz Calhoun, why not for someone starting out?



Gwangi on 10/23. Born 6/13.[attachment=5794]


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 18, 2012)

_Since reptiles don't show illnesses or weakness right away it takes time. During that time someone just starting out may be more likely to over look or just not recognize symptoms than someone with more experience. Most of the health issue threads on here prove that. We've all seen them, my tegu has been having this issue or it just started doing that. Then when you ask about their diet there's very little calcium if any whole prey.

Granted there are other ways to get calcium (the main one) than whole prey. But other than supplements how many people actually use them? With supplements you have to have the dosage right.

As far as I know no one knows exactly what nutrients and how much is required on a daily basis. Whole prey is a one package meal, you're less likely to have deficiency issues with it. _


----------



## MustLoveReptiles (Nov 18, 2012)

Dubya said:


> MustLoveReptiles said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great info, Dubya!
> ...



great pic! thanks!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope. If you can't support it don't buy it. Get a rhino iguana or something, they don't need rats or mice.


----------



## MustLoveReptiles (Nov 18, 2012)

it's a good thing I have time for research! lots of things to consider and compare. thanks!


----------



## james.w (Nov 18, 2012)

A rhino iguana or other cyclura would be a great alternative if you don't like the idea of feeding rodents/birds.


----------

